# qlscribe, qscribe



## Anonymous (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi!

I try to run Lacie software for Lightscribe labeling but I am not lucky - 
there are no drive. Than I search on the Internet and found two applications 
which are under GNU Licences:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/qlscribe/
and
http://sourceforge.net/projects/qscribe/

I don't know if someone try this under linux emulation, please? I have no luck again..

Did anyone try this applications, please?

Thanks in advance.
-- 
lumiwa
-----
http://starikarp.redbubble.com


----------

